# 8 Month Old Pup Bringing in the Opener!



## ryan_beasley (Aug 16, 2017)

This is my pup Cash (Taz x Chatter, which both go back to Mr. Ronny Staten's dogs) that I bred and raised turning it on at 8 months old.  I've been very impressed with this cross, and especially this pup as he's hitting the ground full speed with alot of fur in his mouth for the 2017 season.  Good luck to everybody and ya'll be safe!


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 16, 2017)

good looking pup !


----------



## state159 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cash is gonna have a fine season ahead of him since he's treeing now Ryan. If one of my female pups does good this season, I'd like to breed to Taz, since he throws some nice pups. I have a Riverun female and a younger Cauley female that I got from Mr. George a few days ago. You're doing great with Cash. Keep at it.  Ronny Staten


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr. Ronny,
    You know you have full breeding rights to him anytime you get ready!  I wouldn't have 6 head running around if it wasn't for you!  



state159 said:


> Cash is gonna have a fine season ahead of him since he's treeing now Ryan. If one of my female pups does good this season, I'd like to breed to Taz, since he throws some nice pups. I have a Riverun female and a younger Cauley female that I got from Mr. George a few days ago. You're doing great with Cash. Keep at it.  Ronny Staten


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah boy


----------



## state159 (Aug 17, 2017)

ryan_beasley said:


> Mr. Ronny,
> You know you have full breeding rights to him anytime you get ready!  I wouldn't have 6 head running around if it wasn't for you!


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice dog


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 17, 2017)

Good looking dog !  Looks intense .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2017)

Fine looking Dog.


----------



## rwh (Aug 22, 2017)

good looking pup.


----------

